# new herp



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

i have a 30 gallon tall tank looking for a lizard or cheap but fun aqutic(sorry about spelling) turtle. i have a budget of $40 to $125 on the whole thing.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

try members classified


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mr.PIMP4969 said:


> try members classified


 This indeed should be in the classifieds.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I think it should stay here till he's found exactly what he's looking for.

How about some sort of arboreal gecko?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

You need to be more specific, do you want something like a few green anoles which are fun to watch, but can't be handled or something like a leopard gecko?


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

l have a leo and dont want green anooles but other then that im not sure


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol ok so i was a big help. Maybe a day gecko? They are amazing looking lizards. This is a peacock day gecko.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

get a leaftail....or a pair of cresties...i've got 1.1 uroplatus henkeli (frilled leaftail) and theyre awesome, but cresteds are sweet too and not as expensive


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

crested geckos are the sh*t,


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

What about a Gargoyle Gecko?


----------

